# Random Picture Thread 2015



## SMBHooker

Time to ramp up this thread again. Post any cool, weird or random picture. 

I found this deep in the woods, someone took a wrong turn maybe!?!?!


----------



## EyeCatchEm

SMBHooker said:


> Time to ramp up this thread again. Post any cool, weird or random picture.
> 
> I found this deep in the woods, someone took a wrong turn maybe!?!?!



Where is that?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## afishinfool

Last week


----------



## garhtr

Some of our ancestors had a sense of humor ,Looks like a smiley face wearing a Tophat to me ? ?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Hoodie I came across lol


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## chris1162

this should warm you up.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## promag

QUAID START THE REACTOR!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

A Different Time


----------



## HOUSE

chris1162 said:


> this should warm you up.
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Are you growing those right now or is that from this summer?


----------



## chris1162

From summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

Wishing for warmer days camping with my family.


----------



## Crawdude

Wintertime project. Restoring the hatchet my grandfather used to chop the heads off chickens with.


----------



## Crawdude

Lining my canoe through some riffles. Trying to get my black and white on.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

I am stuck at home recovering from knee replacement. Got my baby girl to keep me company.










Last Fridays sunrise.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Messed up picture... Retrying

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EyeCatchEm

My gsp... Isn't he scary?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

river otter


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Often on a fly fishing trip to the mountains the trophy is a photo instead of a trout


----------



## oldstinkyguy

I wasn't scared, I had a four weight fly rod along for protection


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Fishing Cataloochee in Smoky Mountain National Park


----------



## deltaoscar

Gulf World, Panama City, FL, or somewhere along the GMR last year. I can't remember.


----------



## deltaoscar

Those are some incredible pictures OSG!


----------



## Hampton77

After watching every YouTube video related to fishing (anywhere, for anything) My jig collection has begun. Even lost a couple searching for bronze already.


----------



## BMayhall

Free library


----------



## deltaoscar

I stumbled across this strange pile of stones one evening last year on the way back to my car after a day of river fishing. It was about waist high. Not sure what it was all about, but it kinda gave me the creeps. 

Not so ancient burial mound, UFO landing marker, satanic altar; or just the product of the deranged mind of one of the many river side denizens lurking in the tree line watching me take in their handiwork?


----------



## oldstinkyguy

The coldest I've ever been was atop Mount Mitchell. But it was worth it I'll never take a better photo


----------



## Crawdude

oldstinkyguy said:


> The coldest I've ever been was atop Mount Mitchell. But it was worth it I'll never take a better photo


Ummm, yeah, that's awesome.


----------



## SMBHooker

oldstinkyguy said:


> The coldest I've ever been was atop Mount Mitchell. But it was worth it I'll never take a better photo


AMAZING and all other inspirational words!


----------



## promag

south bay on Lake Nipissing


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

oldstinkyguy said:


> The coldest I've ever been was atop Mount Mitchell. But it was worth it I'll never take a better photo


Holy cow. Your pics are insane.


----------



## Dandrews

I saw a commotion going on on the bank of the WWR several years ago. I waded over to see what was going on & a frog was eating a mouse. The frog won the fight but he was a little worse for wear.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

The frog mouse pic is cool. I bet it was a hell of a fight.











I've noticed the more miserable the weather on a backpacking trip the better the photos


----------



## greghal

Awesome pics guys. OSG your pics look like they came out of a wildlife book, unbelievable.


----------



## GarrettMyers

oldstinkyguy said:


> The coldest I've ever been was atop Mount Mitchell. But it was worth it I'll never take a better photo



Wow. That's a great pic.


----------



## GarrettMyers

LMR


----------



## chris1162

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## DLarrick

what camera do you use OSG?


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Wow this thread is off to a killer start!


----------



## Bad Bub

deltaoscar said:


> I stumbled across this strange pile of stones one evening last year on the way back to my car after a day of river fishing. It was about waist high. Not sure what it was all about, but it kinda gave me the creeps.
> 
> Not so ancient burial mound, UFO landing marker, satanic altar; or just the product of the deranged mind of one of the many river side denizens lurking in the tree line watching me take in their handiwork?


Maybe someone with intent to start a rock garden at home? I'd like to haul that pile out to a few lakes though....


----------



## stuckonGMR

Found this guy at a nearby swamp area that I fish nearly stepped on him...









Brookville early morning as the fog was finally raising...









Finally out at Gatlinburg grabbed a quick shot of people playing in the waterfalls came out with this gem...


----------



## oldstinkyguy

DLarrick said:


> what camera do you use OSG?


a Nikon d 200


----------



## POPEYE68




----------



## yakfish

I poured and tied some marabou jigs yesterday. Ready to hit the river now!






Poured a few ribbon tail worms last night too.


----------



## yakfish

Another pic!


----------



## Bazzin05

Some pics from a Lake Erie trip last spring. Spent the day dodging storms but the fish didn't care.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

spring valley wildlife area










along the LMR


----------



## GarrettMyers

You've always posted great photos Steve, but all of these you've posted in this thread are on a whole other level. Awesome stuff.


----------



## SMBHooker

Me and my pup, he's me bestie!


----------



## SMBHooker

Cool shots from this year's winter.


----------



## SMBHooker

Had a little fun with my photos in the IG App  I hope to run into a few of these black bass beauties sooner than later. 

The Largemouth Black Bass 
(Micropterus Salmoides)










The Smallmouth Black Bass 
(Micropterus Dolomieu)


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Pics from my trip to Hawaii this past September 










The volcano on Hawaii was incredible


----------



## oldstinkyguy

SMBHooker said:


>


Ok that is seriously cute

And Hawaii would be okay about now. I bet it's hard to get good ice fishing gear there tho.


----------



## canoe carp killer

yakfish said:


> Another pic!



Love that yak!


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Hope these arent repeats from last year.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Mr. Basskisser said:


>


This is quite possibly the most awesome photo taken in the history of photos!


----------



## 9Left

. 

Cool pic I took of my daughter while at ceasars creek over the summer....I call it.." Bump on a log"


----------



## TurtleJugger

My boat, Say hello if yA see me out there.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Foggy morning of duck hunting!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Flannel_Carp said:


> This is quite possibly the most awesome photo taken in the history of photos!


She was posing with a couple of pheasants and had a feather stuck on her upper lip. She was scrunching her mouth and nose trying to get rid of it. Lucky shot.


----------



## yakfish

canoe carp killer said:


> Love that yak!


Thanks, me too!


----------



## deltaoscar

9Left said:


> .
> 
> Cool pic I took of my daughter while at ceasars creek over the summer....I call it.." Bump on a log"


Great picture. I haven't heard that phrase in awhile. My Dad used to use "Bump on a log", all the time.

"You going with me, or you gonna' sit there like a bump on a log?"


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Going Home


----------



## HOUSE

-3° at 8am


----------



## fishincontrol




----------



## paddlejunkie1977

Here is a picture of the northern pike I caught a few summers ago...


----------



## DblDinCincy

Those are some Great shots!


----------



## canoe carp killer

Caught this probably 9 years ago. Thought it was a shad or something out of the Scioto river. Went to grab it and realized it had two jaws of razor teeth!!! ODNR told me it was some sort of piranha someone released!!

Still have it in freezer somewhere lol.


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## whodeynati

canoe carp killer said:


> View attachment 106782
> 
> 
> Caught this probably 9 years ago. Thought it was a shad or something out of the Scioto river. Went to grab it and realized it had two jaws of razor teeth!!! ODNR told me it was some sort of piranha someone released!!
> 
> Still have it in freezer somewhere lol.


Looks like a mooneye/goldeneye?


----------



## canoe carp killer

whodeynati said:


> Looks like a mooneye/goldeneye?



Do they have two jaws of razor sharp teeth? Never saw anything like it before.


----------



## paddlejunkie1977

On the ODNR website they give some information on Mooneyes including range...which includes the Ohio River. Never knew we had such a wide array of species of fish in Ohio. Especially fish with teeth like a piranha.


----------



## whodeynati

Mooneye do have sharp teeth. They are a go to cut bait for catfish also. I'd choose mooneye over skipjack and shad.


----------



## whodeynati

Here ya go CCK, close up of a goldeneye/mooneye. I think it's pretty much the same species. Pretty gnarly!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

whodeynati said:


> Here ya go CCK, close up of a goldeneye/mooneye. I think it's pretty much the same species. Pretty gnarly!


That's insane


----------



## HOUSE

whodeynati said:


> Here ya go CCK, close up of a goldeneye/mooneye. I think it's pretty much the same species. Pretty gnarly!


That thing looks like a zombie shad.


----------



## canoe carp killer

whodeynati said:


> Mooneye do have sharp teeth. They are a go to cut bait for catfish also. I'd choose mooneye over skipjack and shad.



That's nuts.... That's exactly it. I take it that thing is common then? ODNR office in Chillicothe told me it was a pet piraña that has been released lol. That's why I've kept it for so long lol


----------



## whodeynati

canoe carp killer said:


> That's nuts.... That's exactly it. I take it that thing is common then? ODNR office in Chillicothe told me it was a pet piraña that has been released lol. That's why I've kept it for so long lol


Yeah they are fairly common. Some people can catch a ton of them I've not had any luck really. I've only ever caught 2, both while skipjack fishing. They say use wax worm or crickets in slack water? Good ole DNR, lol. Use that thing for catfish bait next time you go out. I'm sure you could use the freezer space for something better.


----------



## GarrettMyers

whodeynati said:


> Good ole DNR, lol.



I ran into a DNR (or EPA?) guy on the water once who was shocking an area I fish. I was really excited cause I thought I might be able to hear some interesting info. I quickly realized I knew a lot more than him about the gamefish I was after. He knew a lot more than me about baitfish, but it was pretty disappointing overall. He said he's been doing shock studies all over Ohio for over 30 years.


----------



## All Eyes

OSG- Your photos are absolutely incredible. 

Here is a random pic I saw the other day that caught my eye. Hard to imagine being swiped at by a paw this big.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Hunting Island SC


----------



## oldstinkyguy

All Eyes said:


> Here is a random pic I saw the other day that caught my eye. Hard to imagine being swiped at by a paw this big.



That woman has really big feet...


----------



## Tom 513

oldstinkyguy said:


> That woman has really big feet...


and could use a peticure!


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

In honor of all this snow here are a few ski mountains in the Northeast.

Mount Mansfield VT









Cannon Mountain NH


















Mt. Washington from Gunstock Mountain NH









Hunter Mountain NY
H


----------



## GarrettMyers

All Eyes said:


> OSG- Your photos are absolutely incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a random pic I saw the other day that caught my eye. Hard to imagine being swiped at by a paw this big.



That's freaking amazing


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

More Hawaii pics. There are 13 different climates on Hawaii ranging from 90 degrees to 50 degree weather. The island we stayed on ha a rainy side and a dry side of the island. I wanna go back.


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Crawdude

oldstinkyguy said:


>


What did you post that for? You're killing me man. Spring can't come fast enough.


----------



## savethetrophies

...............


----------



## savethetrophies

Omg the most embarrassing accidental post ever. Meant to send that to my girlfriend guys lol.. I'm loosing my mind with cabin fever hahahahha


----------



## savethetrophies

savethetrophies said:


> Of course I did baby


How do I delete lol


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

savethetrophies said:


> Omg the most embarrassing accidental post ever. Meant to send that to my girlfriend guys lol.. I'm loosing my mind with cabin fever hahahahha


Don't let your woman see that. She might think your cheating with someone on the forum... Haha


----------



## savethetrophies

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Don't let your woman see that. She might think your cheating with someone on the forum... Haha


Lol, I'm glad u enjoyed that Brad. Had to be the biggest bonehead mistake of my OGF career and there is a bunch of them...


----------



## EStrong

CocaCola de México at el Costco. Is good for you! Olé Olé Olé Olé!!!


----------



## SMBHooker

Here is hoping for a great spring with normal rain fall. This was last year. 


For those that don't remember this is not a lowhead dam, that is in fact a local interstate. Also, these are not photos I took. 









That is a car top that can barely be seen.


----------



## All Eyes

These are some shots of the enormous shelf cloud that came through the Massillon/N.Canton area 7 or 8 years ago. I'm glad these things are far and few between. None of these shots were taken by myself. 
I was driving that day and my entire view of the western sky was blocked by trees. The eastern sky was partly sunny. As I turned left the trees opened up and this giant mother ship looking thing is directly in front and above me. The top of it looked like it reached the upper hemisphere and the bottom was touching the treetops. In person, this was downright evil looking. When it passed over me, the wind was the strongest I have ever experienced. I pulled into a driveway and ducked over in my truck as a huge top of a tree rolled down the road. Once the front came through it felt like winter and not just because I was shaking.


----------



## glasseyes

Wow, that cloud is amazing, if I lived there and seen that coming I'd swear the earth was coming to an end.


----------



## Bad Bub

All Eyes said:


> These are some shots of the enormous shelf cloud that came through the Massillon/N.Canton area 7 or 8 years ago. I'm glad these things are far and few between. None of these shots were taken by myself.
> I was driving that day and my entire view of the western sky was blocked by trees. The eastern sky was partly sunny. As I turned left the trees opened up and this giant mother ship looking thing is directly in front and above me. The top of it looked like it reached the upper hemisphere and the bottom was touching the treetops. In person, this was downright evil looking. When it passed over me, the wind was the strongest I have ever experienced. I pulled into a driveway and ducked over in my truck as a huge top of a tree rolled down the road. Once the front came through it felt like winter and not just because I was shaking.


And I thought the one I saw was wicked! Yikes!!


----------



## GarrettMyers

oldstinkyguy said:


>



Great pic once again


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Sorry for sharing too many photos. I just love pictures.


----------



## EStrong

The Striped - Wiper - White Bass chart. Because someone will ask "what kind of fish is this?" sometime soon.


----------



## EStrong

Curious Smallie. Tried to pickpocket me.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I'm sure you guys have stumbled across this on the internet already. Some kind of viral experiment. People are saying they see a white and gold dress. Others are saying its black and blue. I stared at it long enough and saw both color schemes. It was all over the news this morning. 

What do You see? Lol


----------



## Crawdude

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I'm sure you guys have stumbled across this on the internet already. Some kind of viral experiment. People are saying they see a white and gold dress. Others are saying its black and blue. I stared at it long enough and saw both color schemes. It was all over the news this morning.
> 
> What do You see? Lol


I see a current seam running along a rock ledge, that I need to cast to.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Crawdude said:


> I see a current seam running along a rock ledge, that I need to cast to.


Whew, good I thought I was the only one who saw that.


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Cat Mangler

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I'm sure you guys have stumbled across this on the internet already. Some kind of viral experiment. People are saying they see a white and gold dress. Others are saying its black and blue. I stared at it long enough and saw both color schemes. It was all over the news this morning.
> 
> What do You see? Lol


Why am I the only one that see's a blue and gold dress?


----------



## beaver

Cat Mangler said:


> Why am I the only one that see's a blue and gold dress?


You're not...


----------



## canoe carp killer

Funny!!! I didn't realize there was already a thread on this. My wife sent it to me today. It's obviously a blue and black dress and she thinks I'm crazy.......


----------



## All Eyes

A couple shots I've taken of Cleveland.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Stocking the box on a cold winter night...


----------



## GarrettMyers

LMR 2/28


----------



## z3bul0n

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I'm sure you guys have stumbled across this on the internet already. Some kind of viral experiment. People are saying they see a white and gold dress. Others are saying its black and blue. I stared at it long enough and saw both color schemes. It was all over the news this morning.
> 
> What do You see? Lol


 
looks like a white and gold dress to me. what do the different colors people see mean?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gibson330usa

Paid a visit to the river today, I was happy to see a first year Bald Eagle nest. I hope it survives the spring storms. I did try for some saugereyes in the deeper holes with no luck.


----------



## Crawdude

Winter.....




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes

You can't out fox Karma.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Not a great pic, but here is a coyote taken from my family room window.


----------



## All Eyes

Yes, that's a slice of cheese.


----------



## Bad Bub

All Eyes said:


> Yes, that's a slice of cheese.


Oh. My. God! Lol!!!


----------



## GarrettMyers

all eyes said:


> yes, that's a slice of cheese. :d



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## cali2ohio

Anyone else have a whole new way to look at cheeseburgers


----------



## EStrong

All Eyes said:


> Yes, that's a slice of cheese.


I just threw up in my mouth. :excruciating:

BTW, just out of frame, Trailbreaker is at the water's edge debating on whether to fish or not.


----------



## IGbullshark

I like this pic a lot for some reason


----------



## IGbullshark

Cactus


----------



## IGbullshark




----------



## IGbullshark




----------



## IGbullshark




----------



## Cat Mangler

IGbullshark said:


> Cactus


That looks like a trimmed agave. Tequila anyone?


----------



## Cat Mangler

Probably won't see much more of this stuff.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

All Eyes said:


> Yes, that's a slice of cheese.


Anus, I mean Angus beef burger.


----------



## whodeynati

Fished the flooded Ohio river yesterday, snow rod holder!


----------



## All Eyes

Who's hungry?


----------



## All Eyes

Have you heard? Spring is coming!


----------



## glasseyes

All Eyes said:


> Have you heard? Spring is coming!



My wife has been trying to get me to get hearing test, says I need a hearing aid,,,, I'll show her this one, it's the one I want !


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## ohioangler2016




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Aaron2012

First time I have seen a solid black duck and a tan duck.


----------



## Aaron2012

Double rainbow by my house last fall


----------



## Bad Bub

Brown's hobby shop along yellow creek in Jefferson County. A little over 1/2 a mile from where it meets the Ohio river. That "tower" is where people control their RC cars on the track below it. (This is actually pretty common in the spring here, but thought it was cool)


----------



## lynchingfish513

Some fish caught not to long ago


----------



## lynchingfish513

Went out to a little local creek since I couldn't get the boat out and I caught two smallies nice size ones too.


----------



## SMBHooker

In the Eye of the Storm


----------



## lynchingfish513

SMBHooker said:


> In the Eye of the Storm


Oh man that is freaking awesome . Nice picture and awesome fish!!!


----------



## ML1187

[/URL]


----------



## fishmasterflex

Fall trip i took to reelfoot lake

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

fishmasterflex said:


> Fall trip i took to reelfoot lake
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That looks awesome. How is the fishing?


----------



## fishmasterflex

BuzzBait Brad said:


> That looks awesome. How is the fishing?


Great crappie in the spring. Fall not so much....

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes

Dang ol random picture post on that Ohio internet www click click fishin it's easy man.


----------



## Crawdude

Here's to no more ice!


----------



## SMBHooker

Crawdude said:


> Here's to no more ice!


The pic just gave me PTSD! Thx


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Lol this is great.


----------



## garhtr

If I make it too heaven, I hope it looks something like this, My favorite place on earth.
Good Luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## SMBHooker

Gear at the ready.


----------



## Aaron2012

SMBHooker said:


> Gear at the ready.


I like those fishing encyclopedias, looks like years of experience in those books.


----------



## SMBHooker

From a vintage Lew's Childre Speed Spool BB -1L 










I'm a big fan of Lew's old and new. The old worn emblem is simply classic.


----------



## slimdaddy45

EStrong said:


> I just threw up in my mouth. :excruciating:
> 
> BTW, just out of frame, Trailbreaker is at the water's edge debating on whether to fish or not.


Think somebody tried to patch a hole in that innertube lol


----------



## yakfish




----------



## gibson330usa

Didn't catch any fish on the Mid LMR today but I had a close encounter with a beaver and a pair of osprey on nest.


----------



## garhtr

gibson330usa said:


> Didn't catch any fish on the Mid LMR today but I had a close encounter with a beaver and a pair of osprey on nest.


 That furry critter looks a little more like a Ground-hog Instead of a Beaver 
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## BaitWaster

Fished Mid LMR with no luck but stumbled across this fat craw....










Swimming against the current....


----------



## SMBHooker

BaitWaster said:


> Fished Mid LMR with no luck but stumbled across this fat craw....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming against the current....


Dudes a TANK man!


----------



## ML1187

My favorite trail cam photo I've ever taken...

First week of November 2013. Big boy crusing at 12 pm in a big valley bottom. 

Notice his mouth open...he is grunting while peeing down his tarsal glands!


----------



## DLarrick

sweet pic of the buck ML. love the mess at his bases from the rubbing too. thats a nice looking deer, no encounters with him in the woods?


----------



## ML1187

DLarrick said:


> sweet pic of the buck ML. love the mess at his bases from the rubbing too. thats a nice looking deer, no encounters with him in the woods?



Thank you sir! Unfortunately I haven't seen hide nor hair of him since LOL!

I did arrow this specimen two weeks prior to that pic from the same location. It's a real hot spot for the few weeks of magic time.


----------



## DLarrick

hell yea, i would have let one fly on him too. Congrats.


----------



## maxpower

Cambarus sp., aka "burrowing crayfish". When you see a "snake hole" next to a pond, this is likely the culprit.


----------



## yakfish

Took this today


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Spring is upon us!


----------



## Tom 513

A early Summer morning on Acton lake


----------



## canoe carp killer

yakfish said:


> Took this today



That is awesome


----------



## canoe carp killer

Nice full moon tonight


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

A year ago today.


----------



## SMBHooker

yakfish said:


> Took this today



Love this!


----------



## JoshGibson

proof that my motochug by chuck woolery actually caught a fish!!! its actually a cool lure...i have 2 styles. ma got em for me off QVC one year for xmas!!!


----------



## JoshGibson

a few cool random pics. craw claws in the gullet etc....


----------



## JoshGibson

anyone know what that sucker on the roostertail is called???


----------



## EyeCatchEm

JoshGibson said:


> anyone know what that sucker on the roostertail is called???



Redhorse sucker! 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JoshGibson

cool. had odd bumps on its head. such thing as a golden redhorse???? i think they were spawning one time. i would see their golden tails out of the water on shallow flats. and all the smb i caught had yellow gold eggs in their mouths and shaking out their gullets.... was wild...cant find the pix tho....


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Riverbum

I like his eyes


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## ML1187




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

ML1187 said:


>


Looks like a southern white boy rapper album art cover. Like bubba sparks or something lol

Sorry, that sounded kinda rude. I think it looks sweet. Just reminded me of that


----------



## ML1187

Haha no problem Brad. I thought it was crazy as well &#128513;


----------



## ML1187

Beauty of the river never gets old...


----------



## Stekor

Ferrel cat by the river today


----------



## Stekor

Working a tube for smallies this morning... Surprised to see this little fella hit it instead.


----------



## SConner

Heading out for walleye on Lake Erie.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Insane cloud shot. 










Lebanon, Ohio



















CJ Brown Resevior


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Here are a couole from a bike ride through Blackhand Gorge near Newark.u


----------



## ML1187




----------



## All Eyes

Old Stinky Guy may be the next Ansel Adams. Those photos are awesome.


----------



## All Eyes

This is a recently discovered species of frog found in Costa Rica that is being dubbed Kermit for obvious reasons. Look at the color of this little guy. And those eyes are amazing.


----------



## garhtr

This little guy found a warm spot in the sun and refused to move.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## garhtr

A Sitting duck


----------



## bnt55

My fishing partner, she will wade with me as I fish, patiently waiting until I'm done with that particular section then she jumps in and goes swimming...gotta love a labrador!


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

From Burr Oak Friday


















Down the road last week.









The backyard.


----------



## z3bul0n

hey brad is that a giant tube in that flatheads mouth? or a regular sized tube in a little flathead?


----------



## BaitWaster

It's the pickle tube feom last year!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

z3bul0n said:


> hey brad is that a giant tube in that flatheads mouth? or a regular sized tube in a little flathead?


2 3/4" tube. I just think it's a cool pic


----------



## z3bul0n

I agree, it is a cool pic


----------



## garhtr

Beautiful day !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

* there was a raninbow ring around the sun today when we were installing siding outside at work. *










Just messing with the app Flannel suggested to me lol


----------



## SMBHooker

Fish Food Hatch


----------



## afishinfool

Goose eggs








Early morning rainbow


----------



## Eatsleepfish

This past weekend, 3 of my brothers joined me on a 33.5 mile backpacking trip on the Appalachian Trail over 2 1/2 days. The highlight of the trip was the Roan Highlands area. These grassy balds in the 5-6k range offered spectacular views of the surrounding area.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Second story bedroom addition we've been building at work. I love my job almost as much as I love fishing.


----------



## chris1162




----------



## ohioangler2016

Aww that's cute ^^^^^^


----------



## chris1162

ohioangler2016 said:


> Aww that's cute ^^^^^^


Thanks winewomenand walleyes! We sometimes hold hands too. You got a problem with that?


----------



## ohioangler2016

Nah I thinking about asking to join


----------



## chris1162

ohioangler2016 said:


> Nah I thinking about asking to join


Sorry but we are commited to a monogamous relationship.


----------



## monsterKAT11

chris1162 said:


> Thanks winewomenand walleyes! We sometimes hold hands too. You got a problem with that?


We aren't ashamed of what we are. He likes my tattoos, I like his muscles. We will fight whoever has a problem with that.


----------



## chris1162

monsterKAT11 said:


> We aren't ashamed of what we are. He likes my tattoos, I like his muscles. We will fight whoever has a problem with that.


I love you forever and always!


----------



## ohioangler2016

I float that way too, if you know what i mean....See what I did there. But I catch fish along the way too


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Last night was a beautiful night on the river.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Last night was a beautiful night on the river.


Can't trust your pictures anymore, they may have been filtered.... Haha!

That's a great Sunset man. One of my favorite things about the river are the Sunrises and Sunsets.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Flannel_Carp said:


> Can't trust your pictures anymore, they may have been filtered.... Haha!
> 
> That's a great Sunset man. One of my favorite things about the river are the Sunrises and Sunsets.


Lol I can promise you that I only played with the contrast a little on this one to bring out the pink a little more


----------



## bank runner




----------



## fromOHinMD

don't ever do this.


----------



## Just Fishin'

fromOHinMD said:


> don't ever do this.


Ouch! There's gotta be better ways to pierce your nose man.. ;-)


----------



## fromOHinMD

Just Fishin' said:


> Ouch! There's gotta be better ways to pierce your nose man.. ;-)


 Worst thing was the stupid way that it happened. Lure got stuck in some grass right in front of me and I just pulled on it rather than bending down the 20" and removing it by hand. Second worst thing was taking it out. Barb had gone all the way though so i cut the hook with some side cutters and stuck a pair of needle nose pliers up my nose and pulled it through. Then I snorted Neosporin for three days so it wouldn't get infected...

I still catch fish on that lure missing one of its points.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Snoop froggy frog


----------



## Crawdude




----------



## Flannel_Carp

Crawdude said:


>


Out of this world! The beard, that is!


----------



## polebender




----------



## Crawdude

Flannel_Carp said:


> Out of this world! The beard, that is!


The beard and carp fishing grow stronger by the day.


----------



## BaitWaster

It's quite the spectacle watching Gills with their nest all on top of each other and fighting like cats n dogs.


----------



## garhtr

A fawn I found hiding on the creek bank and a Rat snake ? In my back yard---- My wife wants to move now


----------



## SMBHooker

Dream Caster


----------



## SMBHooker

Bars on Bronze 








A photo edit from one of the most colorful smallmouth I've ever caught on the river.


----------



## gibson330usa

Looks like the grandson will be wading with me soon. As soon as we got to the river he stepped right in.


----------



## ohioangler2016




----------



## SMBHooker

ohioangler2016 said:


>


Ni'yce!


----------



## zimmerj

ohioangler2016 said:


>


This is why smallies are called bronzebacks. Great colors.


----------



## BaitWaster

zimmerj said:


> This is why smallies are called bronzebacks. Great colors.


The colors are amazing on this fish


----------



## ohioangler2016

That's exactly what I noticed when I pulled it out. Here's another pic to show the colors better.


----------



## Riverbum




----------



## strongto

Watched a huge spider attack a beetle


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

New toy. Glock 22.


----------



## ohioangler2016




----------



## chris1162




----------



## SConner

Some pictures from trip to NYC last week. The last picture is an event referred to as "Manhattan Henge" where 2x per year the sunset lines up perfectly with 14th Street. There was a cloud on the horizon blocking a good view of the event so I made the most of it by throwing a yoga pose. The other pictures are from either Brooklyn Botanical Gardens or the Cloisters (old castle north side of Manhattan).


----------



## monsterKAT11




----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## ohioangler2016

Another 16 incher tonight and other smallies


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Big Joshy swimbaits


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## chris1162

report in out of state


----------



## ohioangler2016

New yak all rigged


----------



## ohioangler2016




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## ohioangler2016




----------



## Captain Failboat

ohioangler2016 said:


>


Do you live near Fields Ertel?


----------



## DLarrick

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## ohioangler2016

Captain Failboat said:


> Do you live near Fields Ertel?


No I don't. Near tipp city


----------



## Captain Failboat

Could have sworn I saw that truck on fields Ertel a few times


----------



## whodeynati

Camping on the Jersey shore last week..


----------



## chris1162




----------



## zimmerj

Smallie on a fly. 17".


----------



## canoe carp killer

Tame as could be!!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## afishinfool

http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/8/273251/48333-1434625729.jpg[/IMG
Everything loves crawdads.


----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## chris1162

garlic harvested and curing before i braid it for storage. it


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Here are few from Lake St. Clair a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

More


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

sparkler edit.


----------



## midoh39

Easily the best picture of me ever taken thanks to my girlfriend! Nothing beats a sun set on Erie, just wish the smallies would've played a little better lol


----------



## Just Fishin'

From a recent camping trip and hike along a lake shore at night


----------



## chris1162

poor little kitty.


----------



## bellbrookbass

S









Bonus fish Ohio channel cat before our Walleye charter tomorrow at Lake Erie.


----------



## bellbrookbass




----------



## polebender

Found these two little babies on my deck the other morning!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Dang eastern soft shell turtles interrupting my cat fishing on the GMR last night.


----------



## chris1162




----------



## Flannel_Carp

chris1162 said:


>


The last one strawberries?


----------



## chris1162

Flannel_Carp said:


> The last one strawberries?


Blackberries


----------



## polebender

I can't hardly fish for them with all the rain. But luckily I have my freezer full and I can surely fry some some up and enjoy them!


----------



## chris1162




----------



## Gone Wishin

Coyote in action, soon to be coyote out of action


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Vic hooked me up


----------



## Gone Wishin

He keeps appearing and doesn't look starved


----------



## ML1187

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Vic hooked me up


Way cool. You need post a pic of a big one wearing the shirt man !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

ML1187 said:


> Way cool. You need post a pic of a big one wearing the shirt man !


That's the plan if the river ever goes back to normal this year!


----------



## Just Fishin'

Saw this pic online a while back and thought it was cool..


----------



## chris1162

mmmmmmmmm largemouth!


----------



## ML1187

chris1162 said:


> mmmmmmmmm largemouth!


Well at least the presentation is nice ...


----------



## chris1162

ML1187 said:


> Well at least the presentation is nice ...


I do smallmouth also. This is still cooking but it was plated well too.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

The nasty Nati


----------



## leftfordead88

Snapping turtle noodle soup I made yesterday . Make it just like chicken noodle soup , but use turtle meat instead of chicken. Mmmmmm


----------



## Bigguy513

Where do I buy Vic Coomers stuff? I can't find anything on FB or by google.


----------



## Captain Failboat

Bigguy513 said:


> Where do I buy Vic Coomers stuff? I can't find anything on FB or by google.


The bast way is to go on his Facebook group and ask him in the comments. They are at a few different places depending on where you live.


----------



## monsterKAT11




----------



## SMBHooker

monsterKAT11 said:


> View attachment 190393


Saw one get ripped out of a tree today by a giant wasp/hornet or something. My dog went to check it out. The cicada was screaming for its life. lol


----------



## monsterKAT11

SMBHooker said:


> Saw one get ripped out of a tree today by a giant wasp/hornet or something. My dog went to check it out. The cicada was screaming for its life. lol



Yep that's why they call them cicada killers!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## RedCanoe59




----------



## Mr. Basskisser

One of these will be our new baby girl, Ruby. Picking her up tomorrow. Road trip to Cleveland.


----------



## SMBHooker

Overnighting


----------



## bank runner




----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Here she is.


----------



## Steelheadphycho

promag said:


> QUAID START THE REACTOR!


Hahahahaa!!
Yes!!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

There is no filter on this pic. I took the 4 years ago out at a job I was working and came across this pic again earlier this morning.


----------



## CPK

Random shot with my dog kayaking the Scioto this weekend.


----------



## ML1187

My new puppy... Jackson.


----------



## garhtr

[


----------



## SMBHooker

Not my work but fine OGF investigative journalism on trying to calculate FUZZY OGF exaggerated measurement postings.


----------



## Captain Failboat

SMBHooker said:


> Not my work but fine OGF investigative journalism work on trying to calculate FUZZY OGF exaggerated measurement postings.


Looks about right


----------



## Flannel_Carp

On our trip to Canada last week my uncle was reading Willie Nelson's book about his own life and history. This is a drawing my uncle made while looking at the book cover as we waited out a short rain shower one afternoon in the cabin.


----------



## SMBHooker

Flannel_Carp said:


> On our trip to Canada last week my uncle was reading Willie Nelson's book about his own life and history. This is a drawing my uncle made while looking at the book cover as we waited out a short rain shower one afternoon in the cabin.
> 
> View attachment 190790


So cool. I envy the artistic talents of drawing & painting.


----------



## afishinfool

This morning 7/29 on CC.


----------



## Cat Mangler

garhtr said:


> View attachment 190742
> View attachment 190743
> [


Fly casting is one thing, but to cast on shine! You got my vote man, that takes confidence!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

SMBHooker said:


> So cool. I envy the artistic talents of drawing & painting.


Same here man; I don't have an artistic bone in my body!


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## garhtr




----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Flannel_Carp said:


> On our trip to Canada last week my uncle was reading Willie Nelson's book about his own life and history. This is a drawing my uncle made while looking at the book cover as we waited out a short rain shower one afternoon in the cabin.
> 
> View attachment 190790


As an artist myself your uncle is very talented


----------



## Cat Mangler

Aliens found my honey hole!









Seriously though, I have found these a few times and at separate spots on separate bodies of water. Somebody's calling card? Anyone else come across these? Some hidden meaning? I'm hearing the twilight zone theme tune right now!


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## zimmerj




----------



## Flannel_Carp

Cat Mangler said:


> Aliens found my honey hole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I have found these a few times and at separate spots on separate bodies of water. Somebody's calling card? Anyone else come across these? Some hidden meaning? I'm hearing the twilight zone theme tune right now!


CM, those are called cairns. The human race has been making them for centuries, and for many different reasons but most notably as trail markers in the last couple hundred of years. These days though people seem to be making them just to make them. I recently read an interesting article calling for people to stop making them because you can literally find them everywhere people have been, from cities to some of the most remote wildernesses. The premise was that they can make a trip into nature subconsciously less enjoyable because one is unable to escape being surrounded by man made things. I'll have to see if I can find it again.

ETA: Here it is. Not saying I 100% agree that it is a big deal, but I thought it was interesting and can definitely see the reasoning behind the premise.

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/stacking-rocks-wilderness-no-good-180955880/


----------



## ML1187

Cat Mangler said:


> Aliens found my honey hole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I have found these a few times and at separate spots on separate bodies of water. Somebody's calling card? Anyone else come across these? Some hidden meaning? I'm hearing the twilight zone theme tune right now!


When I took Noah catfishing at the river the other day he made one of those on the bank. He called it his village.


----------



## Crawdude

Cat Mangler said:


> Aliens found my honey hole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I have found these a few times and at separate spots on separate bodies of water. Somebody's calling card? Anyone else come across these? Some hidden meaning? I'm hearing the twilight zone theme tune right now!


That's actually a sign that satanic cults frequent the area. I'm sure if you look around you'll find some sacrificed kittens. Not good man.


----------



## Roscoe

I'd get real concerned if you happen to see any chickens along the river after seeing this.Could run into a Voodoo Tribe.That's a whole different ball game from the Satans.It occurs but you never know where.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## Cat Mangler

Roscoe said:


> I'd get real concerned if you happen to see any chickens along the river after seeing this.Could run into a Voodoo Tribe.That's a whole different ball game from the Satans.It occurs but you never know where.Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Hold on a minute, I've actually seen a rooster in the area!

At least I ain't heard no banjos round!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Flannel_Carp said:


> CM, those are called cairns. The human race has been making them for centuries, and for many different reasons but most notably as trail markers in the last couple hundred of years. These days though people seem to be making them just to make them. I recently read an interesting article calling for people to stop making them because you can literally find them everywhere people have been, from cities to some of the most remote wildernesses. The premise was that they can make a trip into nature subconsciously less enjoyable because one is unable to escape being surrounded by man made things. I'll have to see if I can find it again.
> 
> ETA: Here it is. Not saying I 100% agree that it is a big deal, but I thought it was interesting and can definitely see the reasoning behind the premise.
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/stacking-rocks-wilderness-no-good-180955880/


Interesting read, cool to know. Thanks.


----------



## Roscoe

That caims has a South off the border look.You know,if that caims was around the Mad River area it could be a marker for the Illegal Underground Railroad.People have found strange ID's along there.They just keep coming in.



Roscoe


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/stacking-rocks-wilderness-no-good-180955880/

lol I was expecting to see this article written by "the onion" after reading it


----------



## GarrettMyers

BuzzBait Brad said:


> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/stacking-rocks-wilderness-no-good-180955880/
> 
> lol I was expecting to see this article written by "the onion" after reading it


Good article and I get it- But wow, we must be out of problems as a society to worry about stuff like that. First world problems, brah...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

GarrettMyers said:


> Good article and I get it- But wow, we must be out of problems as a society to worry about stuff like that. First world problems, brah...


I completely agree. Am I gonna go around knocking cairns over for no reason? Of course not. But to worry about something that petty is pretty goofy especially when the majority of cairns aren't even used for what they were intended for. Most Hikers have technology anymore to help them get to and fro.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I completely agree. Am I gonna go around knocking cairns over for no reason? Of course not. *But to worry about something that petty is pretty goofy especially when the majority of cairns aren't even used for what they were intended for*. Most Hikers have technology anymore to help them get to and fro.


I believe that was the entire point of the article!

Earth would be a boring place if we all led life with only same concerns, no?

It's all irrelevant to me, but the world is bigger than myself.


----------



## canoe carp killer




----------



## Crawdude

GarrettMyers said:


> Good article and I get it- But wow, we must be out of problems as a society to worry about stuff like that. First world problems, brah...


Full disclosure, I'v built a cairn in my from yard with rocks I'v dug out of my landscaping. I think they are cool.

That being said, I usually knock them over when I see them in the wilderness when set up for no reason. Usually by creeks. They make great targets for throwing rock at, seriously, try it sometime. I'd never destroy a cairn used as a trail marker, say above the tree line; where I've been happy to use them.

If you want to see some serious cairnage, google "andy goldsworthy photos"


----------



## SMBHooker

canoe carp killer said:


> View attachment 191283


This Cuda pic is great..... and I love the color of the yak.


----------



## deltaoscar

Flannel_Carp said:


> CM, those are called cairns.


I'm an amateur "word nerd" and never seen/heard the word cairns before OSG used it in a post a few years ago.

He made one to keep an eye on how fast the river was rising when you may be in a vulnerable spot soon after a heavy rain. I've since used the same idea a few times myself.

But now that I know they tick people off for some strange reason I vow to make at least two per outing for no reason at all.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

For some reason this reminds me of a word my grandmother used...kyarn

It's a real word BTW. I guess this gives away completely my ethnicity.


----------



## chris1162

deltaoscar said:


> I'm an amateur "word nerd" and never seen/heard the word cairns before OSG used it in a post a few years ago.
> 
> He made one to keep an eye on how fast the river was rising when you may be in a vulnerable spot soon after a heavy rain. I've since used the same idea a few times myself.
> 
> But now that I know they tick people off for some strange reason I vow to make at least two per outing for no reason at all.


I am going to kick every one i see over from now on.


----------



## Crawdude

deltaoscar said:


> I'm an amateur "word nerd" and never seen/heard the word cairns before OSG used it in a post a few years ago.
> 
> He made one to keep an eye on how fast the river was rising when you may be in a vulnerable spot soon after a heavy rain. I've since used the same idea a few times myself.
> 
> But now that I know they tick people off for some strange reason I vow to make at least two per outing for no reason at all.


Cool, then I'm going to buy some cairn terriers and use them to hunt rats in all the cairns you're going to build.


----------



## Roscoe

GarrettMyers said:


> Good article and I get it- But wow, we must be out of problems as a society to worry about stuff like that. First world problems, brah...



When ya got a nice looking Gal who likes to fish with you like Flantastic Flan has,how many problems could ya really have? Come on Garrett!



Roscoe


----------



## ML1187

deltaoscar said:


> But now that I know they tick people off for some strange reason I vow to make at least two per outing for no reason at all.


See. This right here DO is why I like you. 

You know another thing that just makes people mad here on OGF? Don't mention your river by name. They get heated. Love it.


----------



## Crawdude

ML1187 said:


> You know another thing that just makes people mad here on OGF? Don't mention your river by name. They get heated. Love it.


Did you just mention "river". PLEASE don't mention bodies of water by type. Can't you just leave it at "water"?? Or bet yet, you can just use "fluid". I'm tired of everyone trashing where I fish, especially lowly kayak fisherman.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

ML1187 said:


> See. This right here DO is why I like you.
> 
> You know another thing that just makes people mad here on OGF? Don't mention your river by name. They get heated. Love it.


Or even better yet, keep calling your river a creek when it is blatantly obvious in what is not edited out of your pictures that it is a creek!


----------



## seang22

What happened to all the pics


----------



## monsterKAT11

Pretty bait


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Hawaii


----------



## monsterKAT11

throwing up gang signs


----------



## Cat Mangler

monsterKAT11 said:


> View attachment 191414
> 
> 
> throwing up gang signs


Kinda looks like an upside down wutang sign.


----------



## chris1162

canning time


----------



## monsterKAT11

Cat Mangler said:


> Kinda looks like an upside down wutang sign.


He pull a gat on me when I released him.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

She is growing.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## ML1187

Watched AD run ladder drills 10ft in front of my face today. Cool stuff.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## deltaoscar

Not sure what's going on here. Can someone explain?


----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## Crawdude

SMBHooker said:


>


Please tell me that was dropped from the sky by the YETI stork, possibly a mixup at first with the baby stork.


----------



## FlashGordon

A friend gave me an ostrich egg a couple years ago. It barely fit in my frying pan.


----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## chris1162




----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

Foggy Morning


----------



## Stekor

birds eye view.


----------



## chris1162

some cantoloupes from the garden.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Bald eagle



Hanging out over Middletown


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Glock 22 and Remington 870. I love both of these.


----------



## chris1162




----------



## seang22

chris1162 said:


>


Sweet set up bro.


----------



## garhtr

Stekor ! our spots look strangely similar !


----------



## bank runner




----------



## seang22




----------



## chris1162




----------



## FishermanMike

Catfish prep


----------



## FishermanMike

Catfish prep


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

These are very handy.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

*  Cox Arboretum 






















*


----------



## chris1162




----------



## Aaron2012

chris1162 said:


>


You're gardening pics remind me of when my grandfather raised a garden. He would spend days canning green beans and tomatoes. Way better veggies than I get at the grocery store now.


----------



## socdad

I found this little guy hanging out in my back yard ...


----------



## Cat Mangler

Coolest shroom I've ever seen! Hard to tell in the crappy pics but the top of the cap was pinkish orange with white lines that made it look like a brain. Had light pink "gills" beneath the cap and the stem had an orange syrup type substance dripping down it. I'm gonna go ahead and guess inedible!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Eatsleepfish

Carter Caves State Park, KY


----------



## Flannel_Carp

A very Ohio shaped rock I found on an overnight adventure this weekend:


----------



## garhtr




----------



## chris1162

kid posing next to her 50.5 lb big max variety pumpkin. The corn is giant wade indian corn and is meant for poppin or feedin deer.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Man, I love the country. Can't help but take a second to take in the beauty of nature. We are truly blessed.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

opening morning of goose hunting, didn't kill any but that's because I was too busy watching fish jump in the pond haha


----------



## chris1162




----------



## ML1187

chris1162 said:


>


Yeah whatever. Light weight.


----------



## SMBHooker

chris1162 said:


>


It is just laying on the ground


----------



## polebender

ML1187 said:


> Yeah whatever. Light weight.


Those are so old and worn out that you can barely see the decimal point in front of the .120!


----------



## monsterKAT11




----------



## Flannel_Carp

An old trailcam picture of a deer that was wise enough to only ever show himself during the day right up until bow season came in. This was on family property here in Montgomery county.


----------



## chris1162

munchin on some parsley


----------



## 9Left




----------



## SMBHooker

9Left said:


> View attachment 193509


Who's the River Ninja? So mysterious.....


----------



## SMBHooker

Just chilling on the river.


----------



## garhtr

A pair of Lmr crash landings


----------



## ML1187

Noah and Jackson at Grandpas pumpkin harvest


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Water temps dropping!


----------



## garhtr

Excellent camouflage by Mother nature.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

"Almost" identical shots of two fish from over a month apart:


----------



## SMBHooker

Fishing in High Definition ( Coosa HD)


----------



## deltaoscar

Flannel_Carp said:


> A very Ohio shaped rock I found on an overnight adventure this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 192921





oldstinkyguy said:


> So here's what ya do Trailbreaker. Buy some one ounce egg sinkers some swivels and some number one baitholders and two dozen nightcrawlers. Steal from work a handful of those new Styrofoam peanuts. The new enviro friendly ones that melt away in water. Go to any dam on the GMR. Walk 40 feet downstream. Stack up some rocks to set your rod on. Rig up the hook, six inches to the swivel, then the egg sinker. Bait up and cast twenty five feet out. Leave the bail open and instead anchor the line under a little rock. One just big enough that the current wont pull the line out and no bigger. Take out a sharp knife, cut the peanut in half lengthwise, then cut a slit in one end. Using the slit, slide the peanut on the line just outside your rod tip. That way when a fish jerks your line out from under the little rock you will see the peanut take off into the water. Now start looking all around your rod at the rocks on the ground. Check every rock within twenty five feet of your rod trying to find the one that looks the most like the state of Ohio. If by the time you have checked every possible rock within twenty five feet you have not gotten a bite, reel in and take thirty more steps downstream and repeat the whole process. You shouldn't have to move more than once or twice before you catch fish. Guaranteed you will catch more fish than you have all year if you give the Ohio rock system an honest try. And you will be well on your way to having the best "Ohio shaped rock" rock collection on OGF...


Ahh yes, the Ohio rock system. How'd it work Flannel?


----------



## Mr. Basskisser




----------



## 9Left

SMBHooker said:


> Fishing in High Definition ( Coosa HD)


That guy looks like he knows what he's doin!!


----------



## chris1162




----------



## Cat Mangler

Thought you all would get a kick outta this.


----------



## 9Left




----------



## DLarrick

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DLarrick

Cant hang with the big boys.


Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

???


----------



## BaitWaster

BuzzBait Brad said:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194073


This kind of stuff kills me. Some guy fishing who thinks he is a outdoorsman yet is polluting the water with petro based liquids in order to catch fish. This isn't aimed at you BBB. I have heard of this before and strongly disagree with it.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

BaitWaster said:


> This kind of stuff kills me. Some guy fishing who thinks he is a outdoorsman yet is polluting the water with petro based liquids in order to catch fish. This isn't aimed at you BBB. I have heard of this before and strongly disagree with it.


I gotcha. You aren't alone. I thought it was really weird too. Can't be good for the fish health either.


----------



## Cat Mangler

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I gotcha. You aren't alone. I thought it was really weird too. Can't be good for the fish health either.


I've gotten into several "heated" debates over this. I even had one guy swear it was OK to do because it was fish oil based. He shut up when I posted an MSDS that proved otherwise. People urk me!!!!!


----------



## Just Fishin'




----------



## DLarrick

Stuffed smoked burgers and the Bengals game. 


Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chris1162

orange flesh watermelon. Has a mild mellon flavor added to normal watermelon.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Eatsleepfish

Mantis Island


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

the new fish Ohio pin is a smallie!!


----------



## fishmasterflex

Homemade jig


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cat Mangler said:


> I've gotten into several "heated" debates over this. I even had one guy swear it was OK to do because it was fish oil based. He shut up when I posted an MSDS that proved otherwise. People urk me!!!!!


Preperation have works.....fish oil on it.....


----------



## bank runner




----------



## FOSR




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

* early morning at the job site *










* custom home we built in farmersville *










* arrived in mail just in time for the fall! *


----------



## Cat Mangler

Saugeye Tom said:


> Preperation have works.....fish oil on it.....


Huh?!? sorry. I am just not understanding what you're trying to say.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cat Mangler said:


> Huh?!? sorry. I am just not understanding what you're trying to say.


As a attractent. Wd 40 is bad. In fisherman had a article years back. Prep have on hard baits....


----------



## garhtr

Never stop fighting


----------



## chris1162




----------



## Eatsleepfish

My shots of the eclipse through my telescope. It was challenging with the clouds for sure so they didn't turn out as well as they could have, but the clouds did add a cool glow around the moon when the eclipse began.


----------



## nuttycrappie

thats some awesome pics you took. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> As a attractent. Wd 40 is bad. In fisherman had a article years back. Prep have on hard baits....


Sorry. Spell check..Preperation h


----------



## CPK




----------



## KL1100

The rock is cool!


----------



## ML1187

Sure was nice to be 20ft up again!!!!


----------



## chris1162




----------



## garhtr

Think Big


----------



## seang22

plant popped up about a month ago. Got my first cherry tomato to turn


----------



## SConner

A couple pictures from Indian Lake this weekend


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> A couple pictures from Indian Lake this weekend
> View attachment 195519
> View attachment 195520


Is that duckweed or algee


----------



## SConner

Duckweed


Saugeye Tom said:


> Is that duckweed or algee


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> Duckweed


Thank god


----------



## Cat Mangler

<-----******* Cake Boss


----------



## jimcafc




----------



## garhtr

Logg Ness Monster !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Logg Ness Monster !
> View attachment 195821


I KNEW IT!!!


----------



## lonewolf

Albino doe in backyard


----------



## garhtr




----------



## seang22




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## ML1187

Yes please come by my treestand next time I hunt in the evening ok? Thanks !


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Fall colors at Sharon Woods.


----------



## JohnJH

Salt Fork 10/25/15


----------



## 9Left

The colors of October...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> The colors of October...
> View attachment 196409


Man, a foxy woodie. Beautiful


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> View attachment 196505


Matt where are you......


----------



## chris1162

steak time.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER

Cedar Creek 22inch 07.17.15




__
YAK_THE_FLIPPER


__
Oct 30, 2015


----------



## garhtr

Happy Halloween !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lil nerd


----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lil nerd


Lol! Great pic!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## chris1162




----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Burr Oak last week


----------



## bank runner




----------



## polebender

Alum Creek Lake Today. Pulled up on a bank to fish and found this big guy resting!


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Riverbum




----------



## Roscoe

oldstinkyguy said:


> View attachment 197013


 Those jigs sure look good. The Lake SMB like those with a pork strip. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Just Fishin'

A little Oatmeal Stout..


----------



## 97JavelinE60




----------



## bank runner




----------



## monsterKAT11

true love


----------



## Cat Mangler

This caught my eye today. I worked out what was in the hole and it ended up being a perfectly round somewhat hardened bright red clay type material with the hole perfectly spherical as well. Wonder how in the world this came to be...... crazy!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cat Mangler said:


> This caught my eye today. I worked out what was in the hole and it ended up being a perfectly round somewhat hardened bright red clay type material with the hole perfectly spherical as well. Wonder how in the world this came to be...... crazy!
> 
> View attachment 197395


Dinasaur egg


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Savanna and the Bonaventure cemetery....To understand the living, you got to commune with the dead


----------



## seang22




----------



## KL1100

Kl1000


----------



## KL1100

Kl1100


----------



## 9Left

A well placed shot


----------



## monsterKAT11

9Left said:


> A well placed shot
> View attachment 197533


now take a bite of the raw heart to absorb the deer's life force.


----------



## ML1187

Dead deer walking


----------



## oldstinkyguy

The last week in photos








One of my favorite places, Otway Ohio










Looking down into six or seven feet of gin clear Scioto Brush Creek

















A three foot tall Allegheny mound ant metropolis in the woods









speaking of mounds, I'd find it creepy to be buried on an indian burial mound. I'd be afraid I'd end up in some kind of Native American hell.









One of the best parts of bow season, it's usually perfect campfire weather








An eagle looking out on the Scioto









my happy hunting grounds


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Perseus and Pleiades. The best my camera will do propped against the windshield of the truck. But it gives you an idea of what your missing when your looking at a winter sky in town instead of out in the country. BTW, see the two bright stars in the center of the photo right at the very top of the photo. The brighter one on the left is Algol. This star varies in brightness because it's actually two stars and ones a bit dimmer than the other and passes in front of it's brighter twin every two days and 20 hours. The Pleiades are the cluster of stars in the middle right of the photo. It is among the nearest star clusters to Earth and is the cluster most obvious to the naked eye.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Riverbum




----------



## chris1162

this 7point came in yesterday morning from directly behind and veered off to my right. He stopped right at 10 yards perfectly broadside and i was able to get a good shot on him. He went about 80 yards. My personal best buck.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## backlashed




----------



## garhtr

Beautiful November !


----------



## bank runner

Ross's Goose


----------



## DLarrick

November nights and crappie


----------



## glasseyes

Sunrise at the lake, this morning


----------



## DLarrick

Blow gun tree rat


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DLarrick said:


> Blow gun tree rat


Now that's a true hunter.....unless you shot him on a bird feeder....lol


----------



## fishin.accomplished

Here's one from Dale Hollow.


----------



## ML1187

At the beginning of November -


On the 30th of November -


Blessed.

Full report in Bucks and Does in the Hunting Lodge if you are so inclined to read the story


----------



## KL1100

Nice,very nice


----------



## polebender

ML1187, great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I headed down to NC for 3 days of backpacking the Art Loeb Trail. There were many memorable views and just picking a few to showcase was tough...


----------



## ML1187




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## KL1100

Peaceful


----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Been quite a while since I've posted or logged on. Got out for deer this morning. While we didn't see any deer, we saw a ton of tracks, trails, and deer rub. I'm a newbie to the sport this year. 

Couple cool things I came across today. 



















I gotta get a bow now!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## seang22

God and guns, stopped by my wife's office and was pleased to see the reading for patients


----------



## garhtr

This may be the first Water-snake I've ever seen in Dec.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Eatsleepfish

It's safe to say river fishing anywhere is done for a while. Over the weekend I saw both the GMR and LMR in a couple spots and it was really high, but yesterday it was something else. Before work I went to the ham dam to check it out. USGS in Middletown said 10.5ft and this is what it looked like...









After work around midnight I went out and the gages were saying 12.5ft! Definitely pretty sketchy...


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Releasing a Peacock Bass.


----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## Mr. Basskisser




----------



## ML1187

Finally got that 20 I've been after! Well worth the wait


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> Finally got that 20 I've been after! Well worth the wait


Don't think you pinched the tail...I'd go 21.5


----------



## ML1187

Saugeye Tom said:


> Don't think you pinched the tail...I'd go 21.5


It qualifies for a pin either way !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> It qualifies for a pin either way !


Yes she does!!!


----------



## polebender

ML1187 said:


> It qualifies for a pin either way !


Congrats!


----------



## BaitWaster

ML1187 said:


> Finally got that 20 I've been after! Well worth the wait


Congratulations brother!


----------



## ML1187

BaitWaster said:


> Congratulations brother!


Thanks bro! Pretty sure I marched you right?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Frozen Ohio river 1977


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Crosley field under water 1937


----------



## garhtr




----------

